# New Lens, Old Tricks



## coastalconn

It was drizzly and overcast this morning so I wanted to see what the Tammy could do in crappy light.  I adjusted AF fine tune and it really seemed to do the trick.  I know a few people wanted lowlight samples...

First 3 are sequential, #4 was when I told the Osprey to make a second pass because I needed to bump my shutter up a touch...

1


Day 2 Tamron 150-600 sequential flight 1 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

2


Day 2 Tamron 150-600 sequential flight 2 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

3


Day 2 Tamron 150-600 sequential flight 3 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

4


Day 2 Tamron 150-600 close up flight by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

5 VC test 1/125th


Day 2 Tamron 150-600 VC test 1/125th by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

6 High ISO test (4500)


Day 2 Tamron 150-600 ISO 4500 bokeh test by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

7 Figured everyone has a picture of a goose for comparison..  600mm wide open


Day 2 Tamron 150-600 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

I need to pay you to take BIF photos for me so that I could say they are mine.
That would make it alot easier for me 


awesome lowlight photos.
The osprey photos are just outta this world !!


for some reason # 2 reminds me of a B-52 bomber


----------



## NancyMoranG

Hi Kris, welcome to the Forum. Some pointers for you...in several, the subject is looking at you. Try for some candid shots.
And in all of the osprey shots, you cut their bodies off! Classic rookie mistake but you will learn...back up and get the whole subject.

I see potential though, keep at it  and you will learn a lot from some of our other great photog's here. 

I told some of you that I was running out of things to say to so many great shots... 
Always great Kris,
Nancy


----------



## Civchic

It looks fantastic.  Jealous!  

But I am commenting specifically to say that I LOVE LOVE the depth of field on the mallards.  It just drops off perfectly right behind them and in front.  Nailed that one, I think.


----------



## Radical

What can I say other than I WISH MINE WOULD GET HERE! awesome shots like always.


----------



## BillM

All are real nice but #4 is outstanding !!!!


----------



## JacaRanda

Sorry dude.  I'm still not convinced.  :lmao:  30 more tests may do the trick :waiting:


----------



## IzzieK

Kristofer -- these are all beautiful shots! I like the Ospreys best...Nice capture!

Steve (astronikon) B-52 Bombers have retractable wheels. This bird doesn't seem to have those...


----------



## Virgil

JacaRanda said:


> Sorry dude.  I'm still not convinced.  :lmao:  30 more tests may do the trick :waiting:


Is there a limit on how many images one can post?


----------



## snerd

I've got that lens, and have nothing anywhere near your quality of shots. Yet. I do hope to get there someday. Nice set.


----------



## BillM

Virgil said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dude.  I'm still not convinced.  :lmao:  30 more tests may do the trick :waiting:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a limit on how many images one can post?
Click to expand...



No, why do you ask ?


----------



## MSnowy

Virgil said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dude.  I'm still not convinced.  :lmao:  30 more tests may do the trick :waiting:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a limit on how many images one can post?
Click to expand...


Yes. If you have under 200 posts it's like 2 maybe 3 pictures if they're good


----------



## nzmacro

Now we are seeing something interesting Kris. In the right hands that lens is not an issue at all.  The ISO's are impressive and getting up there with FF ISO's and still clean after PP. Impressive for sure. Looking at those fantastic shots the D71000 body with the AF is still locking on at F/6.3 just fine. Interesting. Your EXIF's make for a small great read Kris. 

All the best Kris and terrific shots. That lens is fine, that's easy to tell. 

Danny.


----------



## danielklaer

Fantastic images Kris and good to see what the Tammy can do


----------



## coastalconn

Thanks everyone!


NancyMoranG said:


> Hi Kris, welcome to the Forum. Some pointers for you...in several, the subject is looking at you. Try for some candid shots.
> And in all of the osprey shots, you cut their bodies off! Classic rookie mistake but you will learn...back up and get the whole subject.
> I see potential though, keep at it  and you will learn a lot from some of our other great photog's here.
> I told some of you that I was running out of things to say to so many great shots...
> Always great Kris,
> Nancy


Thanks for the tips, maybe someday I will learn 


JacaRanda said:


> Sorry dude.  I'm still not convinced.  :lmao:  30 more tests may do the trick :waiting:


Only 30?  I have many more than that planned 



snerd said:


> I've got that lens, and have nothing anywhere near your quality of shots. Yet. I do hope to get there someday. Nice set.


Do you have samples anywhere?  Maybe I can give you some pointers?



nzmacro said:


> Now we are seeing something interesting Kris. In the right hands that lens is not an issue at all.  The ISO's are impressive and getting up there with FF ISO's and still clean after PP. Impressive for sure. Looking at those fantastic shots the D71000 body with the AF is still locking on at F/6.3 just fine. Interesting. Your EXIF's make for a small great read Kris.
> 
> All the best Kris and terrific shots. That lens is fine, that's easy to tell.
> 
> Danny.


I would have to say for the price it is pretty awesome.  It locks on BIF no problem on Nikon.  Obviously and Osprey flying right at me with a tree background had to give the camera a little to think about


----------



## nzmacro

NancyMoranG said:


> Hi Kris, welcome to the Forum. Some pointers for you...in several, the subject is looking at you. Try for some candid shots.
> And in all of the osprey shots, you cut their bodies off! Classic rookie mistake but you will learn...back up and get the whole subject.
> 
> I see potential though, keep at it  and you will learn a lot from some of our other great photog's here.
> 
> I told some of you that I was running out of things to say to so many great shots...
> Always great Kris,
> Nancy



LOL    Yeah that will show him   I've already copped it about having space, LOL. And don't forget that a bird at an angle of 25 degrees makes for the perfect shot ...... yeah right. Where's that compass !!


----------

